# Highlands & Mull Landscapes...



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, finally trudged through the rest of the shots.....still got Otter & Deer footage to compile :thumb:

Stob Dearg Coupall Falls ~ Buchaille Etive Mor









Scarisdale Rainbow, Loch Na Keal ~ Mull









Loch Scridain, Pennyghael with Maol na Coille Moire in the background ~ Mull









Lochan Urr ~ Glen Etive









Lochan na h-Achlaise ~ Rannoch Moor









Blackrock Cottage with Stob Dearg in the background ~ Buchaille Etive Mor









Duart Castle shot from the ferry ~ Mull









All shot with 5D Mark II, Lee Filters and either 17-40 f/4L or 24-105 f/4L, tending to prefer the 24-105 lately for landscapes 

Thanks for looking! more on my site - new blog entries to come 

drew


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great....

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm gonna have to visit Scotland again.

These look great.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

they look fantastic mate! 
the boat, cottage and castle do it for me in particular!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> I'm gonna have to visit Scotland again.


Eh, we'll see about that.....still cleaning up after the last visit...

:lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning, that is all


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love the last one:thumb: Nice set mate.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic set Drew :thumb:

How do you rate the Lee filters?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

aaah, so the top is 17mm on FF... 

Nice set, really like Lochan na h-Achlaise.

Bret


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning pictures.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Stunning photos Drew. These look like the sort of dream places everyone should visit.....now wheres that Berghaus!:lol:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Lovely photos as always Drew, the only thing I'l comment on and its purely a personal thing is the waterflall on the first pic, the effect ( i dont know the tech term lol) on the way the water is flowing down to me seems to distract from the effect of the whole picture. Still a lovely pic but the waterfall just seems a little overdone if you know what I mean?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Eh, we'll see about that.....still cleaning up after the last visit...
> 
> :lol:


I was only 15, I can't have made that much mess. :lol::lol:


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

Stunnign set of images from a place I know very well (I've photographed it all to hell and stood on the summit of most of the mountains in your shots).

I've swapped recently from a Canon 20D with the kit lens to a Canon 7D with the 17-40mm f4 L that you're using. I love that lens, it's sharp even into the corners with the 7D. I was starting to get images rejected on Alamy with the old set-up, not anymore.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

I think all of them are superb :thumb:


----------

